# Electric Meter Base/socket tab repair clips



## Slumlord (May 11, 2008)

I found a clip on tab on a milbank type 3R meter box enclosure. It is a small metal clip that clips on the base of the meter if your tab has been broken off. My local supplier says they have never seen one before. Does anyone know what exactly they are called and where online I might buy some? I could also use the part that swings down into the tab as well. Not sure what it is called Either.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, that is available as a repair part. Let me look into it a little bit.... check back in a few minutes.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Okay, got it. The part that sticks out through the cover is called the "hasp" and the part that is riveted on the cover is called the "latch swing". The repair kit is made by Meter Devices, Inc.

http://www.meter-devices.com/graphics/replacement_hasps.pdf


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Dudes name is slum :no: lord

maybe give him an A for honesty???


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Dudes name is slum :no: lord
> 
> maybe give him an A for honesty???


I was kinda thinking the same thing, but that's a very viable business model too, so I wasn't going to knock it. You can get rich charging high rents and keeping very good care of your property, or you can get rich charging cheap rents and not fixing anything. Two methods to get to the same end.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> I was kinda thinking the same thing, but that's a very viable business model too, so I wasn't going to knock it.


th


Is the money better than being a contractor?? If it is I will give this remodeling stuff up in a heart beat.:shutup:


----------



## Slumlord (May 11, 2008)

It's not a very respectable occupation, but I do make more money than when I was an airline pilot. And a net worth that exites my tenants legal aid lawyers. I house all the winos, slobs and deadbeats in my city, if it wasn't for people like me, where would they live? I risk my life daily collecting rent from these loosers, I deserve an award.

Anyways, thank you VERY much for this information, my tenants are always trying to steal power from the local electrical company and cutting my meter boxes to hell. I need these items very badly. The city is constantly failing my properties for this Bull Shi$%$


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Slumlord said:


> Anyways, thank you VERY much for this information, my tenants are always trying to steal power from the local electrical company and cutting my meter boxes to hell. I need these items very badly. The city is constantly failing my properties for this Bull Shi$%$


Well, they come in 25 packs, so that might suit you fine. I'm sure they won't cost much. Meter Devices Inc is part of EJ Brooks (Brooks Utility) now, so most electrical supply houses should have them as a vendor. Probably not something that will ring a bell for a counter guy, but bring a copy of the brochure PDF with you and have them order your parts from that.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Is the money better than being a contractor?? If it is I will give this remodeling stuff up in a heart beat.:shutup:


If you have the patience to get hooked up with Section 8, you can make out like a bandit. The "rent to own" thing is another route, since few will ever actually end up making good on the payments to own the thing, so you're just renting for a higher rate and you don't have to make day-to-day repairs, and the people might even remodel a little bit at their expense.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> If you have the patience to get hooked up with Section 8, you can make out like a bandit. The "rent to own" thing is another route, since few will ever actually end up making good on the payments to own the thing, so you're just renting for a higher rate and you don't have to make day-to-day repairs, and the people might even remodel a little bit at their expense.



Man you are a shrewd and notorious MF! Plan to eff them from the start. Or at least plan to have them eff themselves from the start!!! I just love Capitalism!!!!

Just for the record....Commercial Airline Pilots generally make 50k to start and 200+ as a Captain with a median salary of 120k. So he is doing OK! And home EVERY night!


----------



## Slumlord (May 11, 2008)

Section 8 is not all gravy. You get the bottom of the barrel for tenants, and you have to deal with a section 8 inspection every year. They tend to fails things like broken tabs on meters.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Slumlord said:


> Section 8 is not all gravy. You get the bottom of the barrel for tenants, and you have to deal with a section 8 inspection every year. *They tend to fails things like broken tabs on meters.*


Dripping faucet, cracked tiles, cracked glass in windows, and on and on, and the damage you are failed for is usually done by the tenant.

You can do quite well with Section 8, I just won't have it in my places.

The latest thing around here is the builders that bought tear-downs, aren't tearing them down because of the slump, and instead are renting them out to Section 8 renters. I know a guy in Elmhurst in a very expensive home with one next door, every morning a van full of kids are dropped off at the house to attend school with the the handful living there on Section 8. He tried reporting the abuse and was rewarded with slashed tires. Nothing like living next door to someone whose rent, schooling, bus ride, lunches, healtcare, etc. you are paying for while they're playing rap music all night.

The same thing is happening in my town but the cops are cracking down. I don't know what the problem is, I saw one in the convenient store the other day purchasing chips, ziplock plastic baggies and cigarette papers, paying for it with money pulled from a large roll of bills before going back to his free housing, poor guy.



.


----------



## Slumlord (May 11, 2008)

It's our government with all of the entitlement programs they are pushing, it will only get worse with obama. It's my opinion that the deadbeats should be homeless if you ask me. I have suggest to the police a few times letting a few good citizens "thin" them out like we do our deer around here. I can't get them to go along though.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Slumlord said:


> It's our government with all of the entitlement programs they are pushing, it will only get worse with obama. It's my opinion that the deadbeats should be homeless if you ask me. I have suggest to the police a few times letting a few good citizens "thin" them out like we do our deer around here. I can't get them to go along though.


buck ofama!!!


----------



## Slumlord (May 11, 2008)

Well after many phone calls later I have discovered finally that the do not make these anymore. Dead end. Any suggestions?? Sure could use a bag of them.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Slumlord said:


> Well after many phone calls later I have discovered finally that the do not make these anymore. Dead end. Any suggestions?? Sure could use a bag of them.


Crap! 

Did you happen to ask the company if they have any old stock, or for the phone number of a couple of their former biggest customers for this part, in the event that they have new old stock on hand? 

Your only other option is to have a machine shop stamp out these for you, or get new meter cans. The swing latch part can be robbed off a new meter can and transferred pretty easily. The tab part that sticks out through you could make or have made easily, and rivet it on your old can.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

You know damn well there's a ton of those things lying around somewhere.


I found this:

http://www.inner-tite.com/tabhasp.html

http://www.inner-tite.com


.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Slumlord said:


> Well after many phone calls later I have discovered finally that the do not make these anymore. Dead end. Any suggestions?? Sure could use a bag of them.



Suggestions??


Yeah, hire an electrician to replace it. Should be more than a few hundred bucks. :w00t:


----------



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

My mom works for section 8 I could get you a list of item they will fail you on. Smoke alarms not working and receptacles not wired properly are 2 big ones.


----------



## Slumlord (May 11, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Suggestions??
> 
> 
> Yeah, hire an electrician to replace it. Should be more than a few hundred bucks. :w00t:


f' that!! you guys are overpaid.


----------

